
Chinese criminal gangs spreading swine fever to force farmers to sell pigs - prostoalex
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3042122/chinese-criminal-gangs-spreading-african-swine-fever-force
======
kevingadd
See also:
[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3042991/chin...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3042991/china-
flight-systems-jammed-pig-farms-african-swine-fever)

A farm affected by this was jamming transmissions nearby to try and prevent
drones from being used to drop tainted items into their pens.

------
aaron695
No they are not. It's hysteria

One farmer has claimed to have seen a drone drop something. It makes zero
sense.

Gangs are however faking swine flu to reduce prices.

~~~
TruffleLabs
Swine flu is not related to African Swine Fever. They’re different. The
article is focused on African Swine Fever.

------
TruffleLabs
The title is wrong: it should reference African Swine Fever which is not the
same as swine fever, which really would be labeled classical swine fever.

And swine flu is something else; swine flu is H1N1 and is not related to
African Swine Fever.

------
diego_moita
The U.S. and Canada already have a growing infestation of wild pigs,
descendants of European wild boars brought for hunting and domestic pigs that
escaped.

If someone contaminates these wild pigs with African swine fever or foot and
mouth disease they would endanger the domestic pigs from Canada to Mexico and
the worldwide pork prices would skyrocket.

Canada and U.S. without bacon, that would be a cause for a revolution.

~~~
Fjolsvith
9 months ago I purchased another deep freeze and filled it with bacon. I'm
going to be rich.

~~~
CubicsRube
I know it's a joke, but I wonder if bacon can stay edible for that long. After
some googling it looks like meat, depending on type, is "good" for up to a
year. Some should be eaten within few months.

